
Richard Feynman: Actively Irresponsible - tacon
https://lizcormack.wordpress.com/2012/04/23/richard-feynman-actively-irresponsible/
======
syntiux
I just finished re-reading "Surely you're joking Mr. Feynman". It's a
remarkable book and for me as a student, Richard Feynman is a great
inspiration to learn and hack on new things everyday.

------
mchahn
I first discovered him on a PBS Nova episode many many years ago. I did not
know of him. Nova just showed a one-hour lecture of his without any
commentary. I was blown away.

